# Networking between Panther, Leopard and Tiger



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have two iMac's running Panther (10.3.9) that are networked wirelessly and living happy together.
Today I wanted to add a new iMac that his running Leopard into the network that is also wireless. I have no problem accessing the internet using the wireless abilities the new iMac has.
In Sharing in Finder I enabled File Sharing.
Back in Finder under Places I found the two other networked computers.
When I click on either of them I cannot view/access the contents of either computer.

What can I do so that I can view the contents of either of the Panther computers on the new iMac running Leopard?
What do I do on the Panther computers so I can access the folders/files on the Leopard computer?

Thank you for looking.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I think you have to go to the File Sharing preference pane and tell it exactly what files/folders you want visible across the network. I'm having some issues with read/write permissions, myself. I've finally got it where I can see everything, I just am having difficulty with permissions.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brainwave89 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you VegasACF.

I see how to share various files/folder in Leopard. How do you do the same thing in Tiger and Panther?

Cheers!


----------

